# Best online EMS clothing?



## 74restore (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey all,

I am looking at eventually buying EMS pants and boots, etc along with some other gear. 

What is the best website for clothing? Best for equipment? (like shears, etc)

I was recommend 5.11 tactical but just getting some second opinions. 
I want something fairly cheap, yet still somewhat good quality.

Thanks!


----------



## FourLoko (Dec 9, 2011)

www.lapolicegear.com


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 9, 2011)

FourLoko said:


> www.lapolicegear.com



Seconded, I've done business with them on a couple of occasions now and had very good luck.


----------



## WhiskeySix5 (Dec 9, 2011)

74restore said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I want something fairly cheap, yet still somewhat good quality.
> 
> Thanks!



I think you will find these two desires do not go hand in hand.  

Tip #1 - Don't skimp out on your boots. You will only have sore feet, and eventually break down and buy a better pair, thus costing you even more than buying the right ones the first time around. Uncomfortable sweaty feet are no fun.

Tip #2 - Don't buy cheap pants. They fade quickly, and worse yet... will rip at the most inopportune time. Nothing like patching your pants with 2" tape in the back of the box.

W


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 9, 2011)

I've had good service from www.thefirestore.com. They tend to put Haix boots on sale semi-often which is a good thing. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## WhiskeySix5 (Dec 9, 2011)

Since I digressed in my post, I will add GT Distributors to the list.

Great service!

http://www.gtdist.com/


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 9, 2011)

511tactical.com

they're great, hands down (event though they're more designed for Police gear)


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 9, 2011)

*If you are not required to buy a uniform, consider stuff like Duluth Trading.*

Especially if you are doing SAR or extrication work, work clothes may be a little rougher, but they will not be torn as easily, have lots of pockets (that work, as opposed to some ****ies work pants pockets that are too tight, or narrow versus deep, to work). Also, ANSI vests with pockets are available through workplace or safety companies. Finally, anything that says "medical" anywhere on it will cost more, if it is of a similar (or worse) quality.


----------



## bw2529 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of 5.11's pants, and I also have their company boots, which are great for the price (I paid around $60 for mine). I bought my shirts from Galls, and have been happy with those as well.


----------



## responder44 (Dec 16, 2011)

I've received great service from thefirestore.com, especially like the Elbeco shirts.   Their embroidery work is excellent.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 16, 2011)

Do you all have to buy your own pants and shirts or something? Not issued? That sucks, I'm sorry.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Dec 19, 2011)

Im in the market for some new gear since i had some of my stuff stolen.  Looking for a quality belt holster/pouch that can hold some shears, pen light, knife, flashlight, and maybe even a small pad of paper if possible.

I browsed thefirestore.com and lapolicegear.com and found a couple of things, but im looking for some suggestions if possible.

What do you guys use to hold all of your tools?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 19, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> What do you guys use to hold all of your tools?



An EMT.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Dec 19, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> An EMT.



Lol, thats pretty good.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 19, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> What do you guys use to hold all of your tools?


An Ambulance. Then an EMT. For the things I need right away: I use one Hawke EMS Packs of those, in whatever size needed to carry what I need, however unfashionable those things are.

I actually met the guy about 15 years ago at his shop. He makes his packs with the end user (and their input) in mind. That's one reason why there are several different styles of packs.


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 20, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> What do you guys use to hold all of your tools?



Well, if I happen to be wearing EMT pants, I use the pockets for my shears and penlight.  

If I'm wearing regular pants without the extra pockets, I use the Conterra Trauma Pro.  The major company hereabouts issues them, and I quite like it as a place for the few odds and ends I deign to carry on my person.


----------



## d0nk3yk0n9 (Dec 20, 2011)

Do you put your radio in the Trauma Pro, and if so, does it do a good job of holding the radio without accidentally keying it up? I'm thinking about getting one primarily as a radio holster, but some of our radios have rather sensitive push-to-talk buttons and I worry about it keying up inadvertently.


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 20, 2011)

d0nk3yk0n9 said:


> Do you put your radio in the Trauma Pro, and if so, does it do a good job of holding the radio without accidentally keying it up? I'm thinking about getting one primarily as a radio holster, but some of our radios have rather sensitive push-to-talk buttons and I worry about it keying up inadvertently.



I've never had a problem with it keying the radio up, unless I accidentally hit the button while putting the radio in the case.  It fits the XTS 1500's that we carry on our rigs just fine, as well as the MTS2000's.  Now that I'm an officer and have a flashy XTS 5000, it's a bit snug with the standard battery, but still fits.  The slim battery fits just fine.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 20, 2011)

a couple things for clarification:

first off, your employer should be the one providing your uniforms.  they will typically either issue you a uniform, or give you a list of approved uniform specs.

as for personal preferences, i like 5.11 tactical polo shirts.  I also like spiewak EMS pants, because they hold up well, and the cargo pockets have zippers on the tops so stuff doesn't fall out in case I am not upright.

for radio holsters, I prefer a swivel holster with ears, made by motorola for my specific radio.  I have two receptacles, one that I have on my uniforms belt, and one of my duty belt, so I can securely attach it to my belt, while letting it rotate if I'm sitting or moving.  I have it with ear so I can connect a radio strap  and portable mike if I feel so inclined, and have it hang freely.

I don't like the Conterra Trauma Pro, because it is open, and stuff can fall out.  I prefer a more secure carrying device for my stuff, but that's my personal preference


----------



## Chief Complaint (Dec 20, 2011)

EMSLaw said:


> Well, if I happen to be wearing EMT pants, I use the pockets for my shears and penlight.
> 
> If I'm wearing regular pants without the extra pockets, I use the Conterra Trauma Pro.  The major company hereabouts issues them, and I quite like it as a place for the few odds and ends I deign to carry on my person.



That is exactly what i was looking for!

Unfortunately i already placed an order for this crappy thing (minus the tools):

http://www.galls.com/style-EM227-general_catalog-magnum-medical-colored-holster-set

Im going to see if i can cancel my order, i definitely want the Conterra.


----------



## dmnranch (Dec 20, 2011)

Is it looked down upon to have no extra pockets?  (on pants)


----------



## Chief Complaint (Dec 20, 2011)

dmnranch said:


> Is it looked down upon to have no extra pockets?  (on pants)



Not at all.  It often comes down to preference, but some agencies require that a certain type of pants be worn.  Often times these are just standard slacks with 2 side pockets and 2 back pockets.  Some people prefer to have a couple extra.


----------



## dmnranch (Dec 20, 2011)

Gotcha, Thanks for the information.


----------



## Imacho (Dec 20, 2011)

promotive.com    apply to join the fire rescue team.


----------



## xxTriNakedxx (Dec 29, 2011)

*I second the 5.11 Tactical route and that's what I am going with... if you just google search the boots ( I like the XPRT 8" boots ), multiple options for websites to order from will come up.  

I have had great luck with LAPoliceGear and TheFireStore seems to have a lot of equipment, clothing, and supplies as well.  *


----------



## fortsmithman (Dec 29, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> What do you guys use to hold all of your tools?



We use a new guy ( I used to be the new guy and carried everything under the sun on my belt.  Then I remembered we have all that stuff in the trauma bag.)


----------

